# cdwriter group error

## Alowishus

On logout, I'm seeing the following in my system log:

```

Apr 19 02:01:25 [login(pam_unix)] session closed for user jpenix

Apr 19 02:01:25 [pam_console] getgrnam failed for cdwriter

```

I looked in /etc/group and I see that there's a 'cdrom' and 'cdrw' group... where is PAM getting the idea that there's a 'cdwriter' group?  How can I make it stop?  :Smile: 

----------

## Fragadelic

The PAM config file is located in /etc/pam.d(I believe as I don't have access right now).  I think it is called something like pam.conf.  That is where you will find your reference to cdwriter.

----------

## Alowishus

Ah yes, that was in the file /etc/security/console.perms.  I also just noticed that it's complaining about not having a group 'usb.'  The line in question is:

```
console.perms:<console>  0600 <usb>        0660 root.usb
```

Does anyone else have a usb group in their /etc/group file?  If so, what group number is it?

----------

